# What Do You Call Your Grandmother? Just Learned I'm Going To Be One



## shadowaddict (Aug 16, 2010)

My son just told me yesterday that I am going to be a grandmother. I’ll be 48 next month and the baby is due in early April. My son will turn 28 a couple of weeks before baby arrives. 

So I’m trying to think of what I want the child to call me and would like to know what you guys go by if you’re a grandmother and what you call yours. I used to tease my son a few years ago and told him that I wanted to go by GG because I read or saw somewhere that someone went by this to stand for either Glamorous Grandma or Gorgeous Grandma. Hehe

But I’m a born and bred Southern and some of the names commonly used here just do not appeal to me. We called our grandmothers Ma-Maw (spelled many different ways, but that’s how it sounds). There is also Mee-Maw, Nana, Granny, Gam or Gram, short for Grandma, and of course Grandma.







 For myself I do not like Granny, Grandma, Ma-Maw, or Mee-Maw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My sister-in-law goes by Nana and that’s not too bad. Not sure how I feel about Gam or Gram.

Please Share.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2010)

congratulations! what excitinng news! i call my grandmother granny and my other grandmother (she has passed now) nanar


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

Personally I think Nana sounds more old fashioned than Grandma!
I like the sound of GG, it's really cute!
And if you watch the Big Bang Theory Sheldon (from Texas) calls his grandma Me-Maw so that also scores points for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But personally when I have grandkids (I'm 17 ATM, lol) I want to have them call me by my first name.


----------



## dust_bunny (Aug 16, 2010)

Congratulations on becoming a grandma, how fun. Some cute, fun names my daughter calls her grandmas are:

GG- for her it stands for great grandma

Grammie

Grandmama

Cookie

Mimi 

I hope this helps


----------



## Babylard (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh congrats on that! Hope the baby is healthy!

I'm asian and I just call my grandma Ma pronounced "Mah". GG is kinda funny to me because "ji ji" in Mandarin means penis LOL so I wouldn't dare call any of my relatives that.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheTeenageMuse* 

 
_Personally I think Nana sounds more old fashioned than Grandma!
I like the sound of GG, it's really cute!
And if you watch the Big Bang Theory Sheldon (from Texas) calls his grandma Me-Maw so that also scores points for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But personally when I have grandkids (I'm 17 ATM, lol) I want to have them call me by my first name._

 
OMG! Yes, I do watch Big Bang and love it. My husband is an engineer and so much of it is just like him.  My sister's husband is also an engineer and he's been into comic books all his like LOL.

My daughter called my mother Me-Maw since she was little but all the other grandchildren called her Ma-Maw. It became a special thing with the two of them. Which is kinda funny cause they clashed big time, both opinionated as hell.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_Oh congrats on that! Hope the baby is healthy!

I'm asian and I just call my grandma Ma pronounced "Mah". GG is kinda funny to me because "ji ji" in Mandarin means penis LOL so I wouldn't dare call any of my relatives that._

 





 Ok that is just too funny. I'm not sure if that would weird me out or just give me a giggle in my own little private weird world of info.


----------



## MitzyG (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, my "grandkids"  (not really their grandma, as my son is not "really" their dad, long story) call me Moogie! I think it's from Star Trek. We just avoided the granny/grandma stuff altogether.


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!  That's so exciting!  My mum struggled with this exact problem when I was pregnant too.  She didn't like any of the usual gran, granny, nana etc so she tried out several options but has ended up with Ya-Ya!  In the end my son chose the name.  Random.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting! I don't like Granny or Grandmother myself. But I LOVE GG & I think kids would love calling you GG too. 1) It's easy for kids to say 2) It will be cool, even when they turn into teenagers.

_So I vote for GG!!!!!_


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 17, 2010)

If I remember right I think our Grandmother was called 'Nano'. I'm pretty sure it was supposed to be 'Nana' but one of the grandkids got it wrong and it stuck. 

I think G.G. is cute!


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 17, 2010)

Avó, vó, vovó (Portuguese for grandmother, grandma, granny).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 17, 2010)

My grandma is MawMaw to me; but I've also had a Granny and a Grandma (who are no longer living). My niece calls my MIL Nana, and my cousin calls my aunt Mimi. That same cousin calls her other grandma Nena. I believe it was supposed to be Grana, but the first grandkid couldn't say it, so that's the name she got stuck with. I think it's cute though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2010)

My grandmother is grandma to me... but when my brother was a toddler he renamed her for the family and we now all call her "honey".


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I personally call my grandma's Nana and Grandma, although if I'm having a sarcastic conversation I'll call them "Grandmother dearest" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd suggest maybe talking to your Son and asking him? Other then that, just let it happen..  children come up with all sorts of funny nicknames (for my Nana it was Dragon!) and I think having a nickname might be better if you don't want to be called Grandma etc. Plus, there's always a cute story behind them


----------



## liibyz (Aug 17, 2010)

Nona! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I call my grandmother.


----------



## marusia (Aug 17, 2010)

I call mine G-ma...cause she's pretty gangsta!  No, I just think it's cute.

My daughter will be calling her's nana.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Aug 17, 2010)

my grandma is called nanny.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!

I called mine "gran-gran" or "granny." My mom goes by "granny" and my MIL goes by "Ma Dear."


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats! I'm Italian so i've always called my grandmothers Nonna.


----------



## revinn (Aug 19, 2010)

My (mom's side) grandmother is Nanny, and the other one is Nanny Marg. My grandfather (mom's) was Poppy, and the other is Poppy Adrian. My whole family (both sides) use the Nanny/Poppy monikers.

I like GG as well! I guess I'll be a Nanny SOMEDAY, since that's what I'm used to!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on the happy news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My grandma just passed away a few months ago, but we called her "Big G", I guess a little gangsta twist on "Grandma"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as one poster has pointed out, sometimes the name is chosen for you by your grandkids- like I know my husband's nieces and nephews call their grandmas "Black grandma" and "red Grandma" due to their hair color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just so cute what kids come up with sometimes!

Anyways congrats again!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 19, 2010)

i call my grandmother "grandma" i know boring right! but my Husband calls his grandma "Bubbie"


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulation on the new baby! My grandmother on my mother's side we call Granny or Oma (Dutch for grandmother). My dad's mother we called Mãe (pronounced my) its Portuguese for mother.


----------

